# Import Texas



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

HMM this is what i call a Texas, available for sale at Total fish and pets in Alhambra, CA via taiwan.. Blue Texas.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

That is an awesome fish. The Flowerhorns that the lfs I frequent doesn't come close to that.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

and what I call a texas is one that comes out of my canal out back, that is one 
overbred and highly selected fish that is so far from the original that you and your friends should, and will most likely rename it a "blue buterfly pearled dragon" and claim it isn an F0 and that it will cost 3000 dollars and it si only available in the far east and we are not worthy to own it anyways. Pretty close Pose X?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Damn thast nice as sh*t, better than any those lfs one and the "wild" ones from Florida and Texas that interbreed with the ones ppl released , I dont even know why they are considered wild, cuz they originally came from the same sux ass gene pool as the ones in the lfs


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

that's like saying alll dovi are ugley because they have not been selectively bred to look like something they are not.



> better than any those lfs one and the "wild" ones from Florida and Texas that interbreed with the ones ppl released , I dont even know why they are considered wild, cuz they originally came from the same sux ass gene pool as the ones in the l


thank you for a very poor point of view


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> and what I call a texas is one that comes out of my canal out back, that is one
> overbred and highly selected fish that is so far from the original that you and your friends should, and will most likely rename it a "blue buterfly pearled dragon" and claim it isn an F0 and that it will cost 3000 dollars and it si only available in the far east and we are not worthy to own it anyways. Pretty close Pose X?


 Damn Armac, clean the sand out....it's a just an awesome Texas hybrid sh*t you don't like don't click.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice looking fish but I still like the red ones better


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

> That is an awesome fish. The Flowerhorns that the lfs I frequent doesn't come close to that.


not a flowerhorn, or is it t some weird hybrid, therefore not a Texas at all?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

armac said:


> and what I call a texas is one that comes out of my canal out back, that is one
> overbred and highly selected fish that is so far from the original that you and your friends should, and will most likely rename it a "blue buterfly pearled dragon" and claim it isn an F0 and that it will cost 3000 dollars and it si only available in the far east and we are not worthy to own it anyways. Pretty close Pose X?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

all i can say is NICE AZ LOOKING FISH
wouldn't mind buying that sh*t


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

its not a flowerhorn at all... but similiar to a super red texas maybe?. I believe its a fortune fish, which i dont see there being any other breed of fish in them besides texas. The thing thing that is cool about them is that fortune fish change colors constantly with their mood. they can change some 12 completely different color combinations like a mood ring within minutes. This one seems to be solid blue though as i dont see underlyings of colors. I dont know if its a hybrid or not either way... but i dont care since its clearly not something to find in a lake. oh yeah, and this is in the usa for sale like i stated an available for ship to anyones doors for a very low price.

I had posted another picture before of a import variety that clearly had more spangling and people claimed there was not difference, this one is a little higher grade then that one im guessing.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

whats the going rate for that one Px?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

no clue.. i can find out, but i would take a guess that this particular one is probably $150-200.. just because its an obvious quality one that has a nice male shape for a texas and hasnt stop developing yet. They were selling other very nice blue ones in the $100 range at a good size. But you totally have to consider the quality of each individual piece as the regular caprinte looks awesome as it is.. so it has to be really nice to warran those prices


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

not a bad price for a beauty like that..is this from a wholesaler or from a store?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Kory said:


> Nice looking fish but I still like the red ones better


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

well all the retailers are doing their orders together through a collective group, so there is no wholesaler in the usa for the real nice ones. Kind of hard to explain, but yes this is a place you can visit.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

My tank would look good with one of those, a red texas, a green texas, and a regular texas.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

That would look tight, the only problem is dropping the $2gs for a SRT


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice fish, i dont know ne thign about fh or devil or reds or nehitgn but i know that, that is a nice looking fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I kinda like it


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> I believe its a fortune fish, which i dont see there being any other breed of fish in them besides texas. The thing thing that is cool about them is that fortune fish change colors constantly with their mood. they can change some 12 completely different color combinations like a mood ring within minutes.


 I can see the ad gimic now:

"Fortune fish...the lucky fish that changes color with your mood! ORDER NOW!!!!"


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hmm did you guys say you want super red texas instead?

hmm by the way.. this is one of the most intresting pictures i have ever seen... it appears as if the pictures have been layered almost. Like they took a picture of one fish on the black... then posted that on the background.. then took a picture of the background and another fish, etc.... very strange?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

God dammit I love those reds. Once I get my new job I will own one of those bad boys.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a shoal of texas red...brilliant!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

sigh... why cant my cichlids ever look like that


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> sigh... why cant my cichlids ever look like that


 i dont know about you, but I like the way my cichlids look perfectly fine


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how does a srt come to be? whats the mix?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

its a texas x Synspila x KK parrot, notice the downward curving lip on the face... now look at my new JH... same face, not from the flowerhorn origins...


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't care what anybody says. it still LOOKS nice.


----------

